# Επαύριον



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

Παίρνω αφορμή από το λήμμα για τον επικεφαλής για να πω κάτι για τη λέξη "επαύριον".

Λεξικό ΛΚΝ: η επαύριον (άκλιτο)
Γκουγκλιές:
"η επαύριον" 804, "η επαύριος" 77. (10,4 προς 1)
"της επαύριον" 307, "της επαυρίου" 0.
"την επαύριον" 7.000, "την επαύριο" 13.000. (1 προς 1,85)

(Να σημειωθεί ότι αρκετές ανευρέσεις είναι από κείμενα στην αρχαία).

Για μένα αυτές οι 13.000 "την επαύριο" (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η αιτιατική είναι η πτώση που παράγει τις νέες ονομαστικές) προαγγέλλουν μια μελλοντική ονομαστική "η επαύριος", που όμως προς το παρόν είναι πολύ μειοψηφική. Δεν βοηθάει το ότι η λέξη είναι και σχετικά λόγια.

Το "η επαύριον" το βρίσκω αντιαισθητικό και καταδικασμένο να πεθάνει λόγιο, αλλά η δύναμη των αυτόματων διορθωτών και των λεξικών είναι μεγάλη. Είχα τη λέξη ως τίτλο κεφαλαίου βιβλίου, και την έβαλα "Επαύριος", με τους γνωστούς κινδύνους ("είναι αμόρφωτος" κλπ.). Η επιμελήτρια την άλλαξε σε "Επαύριον" (με το δίκιο της, η γυναίκα· δεν την κακίζω).

Να πώς μπορείς να καταλήξεις στο να πετάξεις τη λέξη για πάντα στα σκουπίδια (στην ονομαστική) και να χρησιμοποιείς το "η επόμενη μέρα", για να 'χεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Η επαύριον, τέλος. Σιγά μην έλεγε ο ποιητής "οι νεκροί, άνθη της αυρίου". Θα νομίζαμε ότι αναφέρεται σε τροχαίο στη Λεωφόρο Λαυρίου. Συνέλθετε, *μητραλλοίαι*, μη σας συνέλθω εγώ!


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

"του αύριο" 116.000, "της αύριον" 1.650 (70 προς 1). Το αύριο έχει αλλάξει πια γένος, έχει γίνει *γεναλλοίον*.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Και θα το δεχτούμε έτσι, αμαχητί, σφάξε με αγά μου ν' αγιάσω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Μετά «το αύριο» και «το μεθαύριο», τίποτα δεν αποκλείει και «το επαύριο». Και, για πληρέστερη δημοτική, γιατί όχι και μια «επαύρια (μέρα)»; Η «επαύριος (μέρα)» είναι ένας μίζερος συμβιβασμός. ;)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

(α λα μανιέρ χήρας Μήτσης): Αν υποψιαστώ ότι έχω γίνει "φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω" (_Hσ. 40.3_), *θα βραχνιάσω!*


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Μην ανησυχείς, Δίπορτε. Εδώ κάνουμε συχνά δυσοίωνες προβλέψεις και ενίοτε ρηξικέλευθες προτάσεις, αλλά η καθημερινότητα του γραπτού μας λόγου είναι γεμάτη από συντηρητικές επιλογές.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

Γκουγκλιές για "το επαύριο":
"το επαύριο" 2, "το επαύριον" 1.
Σε σύγκριση, όχι τόσο με τα 77 "η επαύριος", όσο με τα 13.000 "την επαύριο", δεν το βλέπω το "η επαύριον" να γίνεται *γεναλλοίον*.

Και το "η κατάσταση - οι καταστάσεις", μίζερος συμβιβασμός ήταν. ;)

Όσο για τις "συντηρητικές επιλογές", είναι λογικές, προκειμένου περί μετάφρασης. Πόσο μάλλον που, όπως περιέγραψα πιο πάνω, καραδοκούν και οι διορθωτές - επιμελητές (πολλά έχουν γράψει ο Γ. Χάρης και ο Ν. Σαραντάκος επ' αυτού). Ποιος μεταφραστής θα μπορούσε να περάσει το καβαφικό "επέστρεφε" (εκτός από άγνοια του διορθωτή, βεβαίως!) ή το "ο τον έρωτα σώσαντας" (σε μετάφραση ποίησης, εννοώ), που το κατακεραύνωσε ο μηχανόβιος κ. Πολύδωρας;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Υποθέτω ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν εάν ένας διορθωτής είναι πολυάσχολος. Γιατί αλλιώς αρκεί ένα τηλεφώνημα. Φίλος *εγκριτοεγκριτότατος* μου έλεγε ότι τρεις φορές έστειλε δοκίμιο στο τυπογραφείο με το αρσενικό άρθρο "ο" ψιλούμενο, _διότι ήταν Αιολιστί, καλέ μου άνθρωπε_. Εκείιιιιιι ο διορθωτής, το χαβά του, έβαζε δασεία. Δεν του πήγαινε η καρδιά. Κατανοητόν, άρα πάρε ένα τηλεφωνάκι ρε φίλε, δεν μπορεί ο άλλος να είναι σώνει και καλά παράφρων. Τελικά η συνεννόηση κατέληξε όπως άρχισε, δηλαδή μπουζούκι Μανώλης Χιώτης, και ο διορθωτής συμβιβάστηκε να βάλει το ο με -_κάθεστε;;;_- *απόστροφο!* "ο*'* Ζεύς". Όπως Σκάρλετ *Ο'Χάρα*! Δηλαδή karaLOL!


----------



## anef (Jan 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> Γκουγκλιές για "το επαύριο":
> "το επαύριο" 2, "το επαύριον" 1.
> Σε σύγκριση, όχι τόσο με τα 77 "η επαύριος", όσο με τα 13.000 "την επαύριο", δεν το βλέπω το "η επαύριον" να γίνεται *γεναλλοίον*.



Το '*η* επαύριο' όμως έχει 529 αποτελέσματα και μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικός ενδιάμεσος τύπος. Οι πολλές αιτιατικές _την επαύριο _εμένα προς το _η επαύριο _μου φαίνεται να δείχνουν (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον).


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

dipylos said:


> ...τρεις φορές έστειλε δοκίμιο στο τυπογραφείο με το αρσενικό άρθρο "ο" ψιλούμενο, _διότι ήταν Αιολιστί, καλέ μου άνθρωπε_.



Κυριολεκτικώς *ψιλά γράμματα*.

Ναι, anef, ο μίζερος συμβιβασμός θα είναι μάλλον «η επαύριο». Spot on!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Εντυπωσιάζομαι από όσα λέτε, σεις και ο φίλος μου, ως μεταφραστές. Τόση εξουσία έχουν αυτοί οι διορθωτές πια; Εμ τρεις κι εξήντα παίρνουν, εμ τον κόσμο δέρνουν; Δικά μου κείμενα έχουν δημοσιευτεί ελάχιστα, επιστημονικού χαρακτήρα, και είχα την αυταπάτη ότι διορθωτής δεν θα τα άγγιζε, διότι _δεν χρειαζόταν_. Μέχρι που ευρέθη διορθώτριά τις και πήρε τον φωσφόρο μου και τον έκανε φ*ώ*σφορο. Ένιωσα σαν να είχα βρεθεί μπροστά σε όλη την επιστημονική κοινότητα ντυμένος Φάνη Πάλλη-Πετραλιά και να χορεύω καν-καν. Πήρες ένα κ*λόχαρτο της Φιλοσοφικής, κορτσούδι μ', και νομίζεις πως κάτι έκανες; Να σε πω εγω τι έκανες, *αδιόριστη* έγινες. Της στέλνω λοιπόν ένα ηλεμήνυμα, που λέτε κι εδώ, και της υποδεικνύω ψυχραίμως ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα αγγίξει _κεραία_ κειμένου μου, θα γίνω _Εωσφόρος_ και θα της κάνω χαλάουα στο κεφάλι. Πρέπει να ψιλοψάρωσε. Μετά από μερικούς μήνες το περιοδικό έκλεισε. Πιάνουν οι κατάρες μου, αν και δεν είμαι Σαββατογεννημένος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2009)

Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο και δεν έχω καταλάβει τι σε εντυπωσιάζει. Η σχέση μεταφραστή–επιμελητή είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία που ελάχιστα την πιάσαμε στο νήμα «Επιμελητές: εχθροί ή φίλοι;». Θα χρειαζόμουν πολλά μεροκάματα για να περιγράψω τις εμπειρίες μου και από τις δύο θέσεις σε διάφορους μεταφραστικούς χώρους — και κάποιες απ' αυτές είναι εμπιστευτικού χαρακτήρα και βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια μόνο μετά από την παρέλευση τριακονταετίας.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Κυρίως με εντυπωσιάζει η ασυνεννοησία. Τέλος πάντων, επαγγελματικά σας είναι αυτά, εμείς οι απέξω πολλά τραγούδια λέμε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

anef said:


> Το '*η* επαύριο' όμως έχει 529 αποτελέσματα και μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικός ενδιάμεσος τύπος. Οι πολλές αιτιατικές _την επαύριο _εμένα προς το _η επαύριο _μου φαίνεται να δείχνουν (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον).


Λες να γίνει "η επαύριο, της επαύριος, την επαύριο"; Μακάρι! Αλλά, αν ήταν να γίνει έτσι, δε θα 'χε επικρατήσει και στα μέθοδος κλπ.; Ή μήπως πάλι γίνει "ο επαύριος", κατά το "ο ψήφος"; Όλα είναι πιθανά! Τέλος πάντων, το ρίξαμε στη μελλοντολογία (ξέρω, εγώ το ξεκίνησα...). Αλλά πάντως, ένας είναι ο πόνος μου: αυτό το "Επαύριον", στην ονομαστική, _εδώ_ μού κάθεται, και η προσπάθειά μου να το εκθρονίσω απέτυχε (όπως θα αποτύγχανε και το "Επαύριο').


----------



## anef (Jan 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> Λες να γίνει "η επαύριο, της επαύριος, την επαύριο"; Μακάρι! Αλλά, αν ήταν να γίνει έτσι, δε θα 'χε επικρατήσει και στα μέθοδος κλπ.; Ή μήπως πάλι γίνει "ο επαύριος", κατά το "ο ψήφος"; Όλα είναι πιθανά! Τέλος πάντων, το ρίξαμε στη μελλοντολογία (ξέρω, εγώ το ξεκίνησα...). Αλλά πάντως, ένας είναι ο πόνος μου: αυτό το "Επαύριον", στην ονομαστική, _εδώ_ μού κάθεται, και η προσπάθειά μου να το εκθρονίσω απέτυχε (όπως θα αποτύγχανε και το "Επαύριο').



Εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου επίρρημα _η επαύριο, της επαύριο, την επαύριο_, δηλ. διατήρηση του άρθρου λόγω στερεότυπης έκφρασης, αλλά εξομάλυνση στα χνάρια του αύριο (το _της επαύριο_ πάντως έχει μόλις 8 αποτελέσματα, αλλά πάλι, η γενική είναι γενικά προβληματική). Και όπως λες, μελλοντολογούμε, οπότε ας περιμένουμε την επόμενη μέρα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2009)

Δεν κάνει κακό να δούμε (κι ενδεχομένως να διδαχθούμε από) την πορεία από το χθες στο σήμερα του _αύριο_:

*Λεξικό Κριαρά (Μεσαιωνικό)*

*αύριον, *επίρρ.·_ αύρι· αύριο· της αύριο· της αύριου· της αυρίου._*1) *Tην επόμενη ημέρα: Γαδ. διήγ. 194·εκφρ. *(α)*_επί την αύριον, επί της αυρίου, από της αύριου_ = την επαύριο: Xρον. Mορ. H 4863, 4669, Πεντ. Aρ. XXXIII 3·*(β)*_με τ’ αύριον, με το σήμερον_ ή _με σήμερον, με αύριον_ = με καιρό, στο μεταξύ: Δεφ., Λόγ. 101, Iστ. Bλαχ. 1187. *2) *Προσεχώς, σύντομα: _χάρου τον καιρό σου, γιατί αύριον γερανίσκεις_ Kυπρ. ερωτ. 9261. [αρχ. επίρρ. _αύριον_. O τ. ‑_ιο_ και σήμ.]


*Λεξικό Γεωργακά*

*αύριο2*[ávrio] η, (& αύριον) indecl (L)*(1)*the following day, the morrow (syn in αυριανή)_με την ~ ξαναπήγα στις φτελιές (KKontos) | ξημερώνοντας τ' Aγιαννιού, με την ~ των Φώτων, λάβαμε τη διαταγή να κινήσουμε πάλι μπροστά κλ (Elytis)_.*(2)*future, tomorrow (syn αύριο3, το μέλλον)_απαισιοδοξία … απηχούν όλοι εκείνοι, με τους οποίους μίλησα για την ~ του Eλληνισμού της Aιγύπτου (Ouranis) | ο κόσμος έχει συνηθίσει στην εύκολη ζωή της καταναλώσεως και αδιαφορεί για την ~ (Angelop) | αναζητά το μπορετό και εφαρμόσιμο στην Eλλάδα για μια καλύτερη πολιτική και κοινωνική ~ (Diomatari) | δεν ξέρουμε τι μας επιφυλάσσει η αύριον (Tachtsis)_.[fr kath η αύριον <- postmed, MG <- K (also pap), AG, substantiv. f of preced] 


Ο Κριαράς μας δίνει κλιτικούς τύπους _της αυρίου, της αύριου, την αύριον_ (που σήμερα ούτε που μας περνούν απ' το μυαλό), ο δε Γεωργακάς μάς προσφέρει μία ζουμερά θηλυκή _αύριο_ από τα σώματα κειμένων που αποδελτίωσε. Α, και να μην το ξεχάσω: Ο Κριαράς δίνει ορισμό στο παρατιθέμενο λήμμα «την επαύριο», χωρίς -ν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Σωστός. Άλλωστε και το μεσαιωνικό επίρρημα *επισαυρίου* δεν περιγράφει αυτό:





Με την ευκαιρία, άλλα δύο παραθέματα από Γεωργακά:

συλλογιούνται και τρέμουν ... την ακομμάτιαστη, τη χωρίς επαύριο νύχτα (Panagiotop)
αποχαιρετιστήκαμε απλά, σα νά 'ταν να ξαναβρεθούμε και την επαύριο (Tsirkas)


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2009)

Πολύ όμορφα και συναρπαστικά όλα αυτά, ομολογώ! Ειδικά τα του Κριαρά είναι πανέμορφα. Πώς εξηγείτε όμως εσείς αυτό το απίστευτο, ότι ο Γεωργακάς βρήκε και αποδελτίωσε το "η αύριο(ν)" και δεν αποδελτίωσε το "το αύριο" (291.000 ανευρέσεις); Και αυτό το βρίσκετε σωστό; μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας... Εγώ μάλλον θα το ονόμαζα "μελανό σημείο".

Εν τω μεταξύ, άμα γράψεις "αύριο" στο παραθυράκι του Γεωργακά, δε βγάζει τίποτα. Πρέπει να γράψεις αύριο1 ή αύριο2. Έλεος!!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Μήπως αύριο2 εννοεί το _μεθαύριο_;


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Χρήσιμη συμβουλή:
> Κάντε αναζητήσεις στο ΛΚΝ (αλλά και στον Γεωργακά και τον Κριαρά) του Κόμβου με μέρος λέξης και % (π.χ. ανακολ%) για να βρείτε πιο εύκολα ένα λήμμα. Π.χ. στον Γεωργακά δεν θα βρείτε το «ανακόλουθος» αν πληκτρολογήσετε «ανακόλουθος» επειδή θέλει «ανακόλουθος, -η, -ο» (!).



Οπότε θα βρεις και το (3):

*αύριο 3* [ávrio] το, indecl = αύριο2 2 το αβέβαιο ~ | το ~ της Eλλάδας | ζούσε με την προσδοκία ενός καλύτερου ~ (Angelop) | ο άνθρωπος αναζητεί το μεγάλο μυστήριο του ~ (Evelpidis) | αισθάνονται απογοήτευση για το σήμερα και ανησυχία για το ~ (Sachinis). [fr postmed το αύριο(ν), substantiv. n of αύριον]


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2009)

Α, είπα κι εγώ! Καλά, δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωποι! Τι άλλο θα δουν τα μάτια μου, Χριστέ μου! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ευρεσιτεχνία, Νίκελ! Ζούμε στη χώρα του user friendly!


----------

